
Opinionated copy and paste-friendly golang crypto - FiloSottile
https://github.com/gtank/cryptopasta
======
FiloSottile
Presented at GopherCon 2016, slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/gtank/crypto-
for-go-developers](https://speakerdeck.com/gtank/crypto-for-go-developers)

